# Northern bobwhite quail



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

look who showed up at our feeder yesterday. I've never seen them before especially in the middle of the city.
These things did not budge and didn't seem to care we were standing 10' away from them. probably why you need a dog to flush them out.


male










female










both


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

very cool I wonder if some one released them? it would be great if they established a viable population again


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Thay were still there last night scraping though the black sunflower seeds. They must be living in the flower bed.​


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The ODNR has been working on re-establishing quail for a lot of years. For a while they tried raised birds, but that was a failure. After that they established a partnership with Kansas to trap and release wild birds. Those birds apparently did much better after release. That&#8217;s been a few years back, so I&#8217;m not sure if they&#8217;re still doing it or not. I hope so. About 3 years ago I had 3 young of the year quail in my yard. I hadn&#8217;t seen or heard any for years at that point, and haven&#8217;t heard or seen any since then.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

get a bb gun and have some dinner, can get you some good recipies, 

jk sweet pics, middle of the city? what city?


----------

